# Como conecto un subwofer



## CAFE DE COLOMBIA HI FI (Mar 4, 2008)

Como conecto un subwofer activo a un amplificador de potencia de 6 canales por 40 wats para uso de aplicaciones multisala. Cuatro de estos canales estaran conectados a cuatro pantallas de pared y quiero utilizar los otros dos canales para conectarles un subwofer activo para generar mas presion sonora, pero como hago la instalacion de este.


----------



## Juan Jose (Mar 4, 2008)

hola. Generalmente los equipos de home cinema o sintoamplificador o teatros en casa, traen una salida de subgraves o subwoofer de baja señal de salida (tensiones de reamplificación) que se conecta a la entrada de tu subwoofer activo. Sino, debe ener el subwoofer un par de entradas de alta señal y ahi debes conectar tus salidas delantera derecha y delantera izquierda y el equipo hace el resto.

puedes subir los modelos de ambos equipos y analizamos la mejor conexion.


saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## CAFE DE COLOMBIA HI FI (Mar 10, 2008)

Pero no se trata de un receptor para teatro en casa, si no de un amplificador stereo multisala de 6 canales por 40 wats para distribuir el audio en varias avitaciones, pero en el caso, se instalara en un recinto muy amplio y debido a esto se utilizaran 4 canales para mover altavoces de pared y los otro dos para mover un subwofer activo para asi generar mas presión sonora y poder llenar la sala.


----------



## Juan Jose (Mar 10, 2008)

Entonces prueba a conectar directamente la salida de tu amplificador a la entrada del subwoofer activo per intercalando una resistencia de 10 k en serie en el positivo. 
de esta manera llegarás con menos potencia al sub y no distosionara cuando lo uses a alta potencia. 

Otra fora es ver depoder alimentar el subwoofer activo con la señal de preamp.

Suponemos para esto que tu subwoofer activo tiene su propio amplificador.
O tu quieres utilizar como amplificador de subgraves los ds canales de 40 w que te sobran.?
es otra conexion

saludos

Juan Jose.


----------

